# Beagles and Bunnies



## Blue Dawg (Sep 4, 2014)

My favorite hunting of all is chasing some rabbits with 2 or 3 good beagles. I've bird hunted with setters and brittanies, coon hunted with walkers and black & tans. Squirrel hunted both with and without a dog, deer hunted with shotgun, rifle and even with hounds in virginia. But my favorite of all is rabbits and beagles. Lot's of times I'd take my sons. They would carry a .410 or 20 guage. I would carry a leash. Nothing more enjoyable then listening to hound music. I'd almost do that rather than fish. Truthfully, fishing would be #2 on my hit list.

Dawg


----------



## Paul Marx (Sep 4, 2014)

That sounds like a lot of fun to me , but here in Texas we have the dreaded fire ants and not many rabbits .


----------



## KMixson (Sep 4, 2014)

It has been years since I have hunted. I am talking thirty years. I used to love to hunt although I didn't use dogs myself. I have been on coon hunts with other hunters and the sound of the hounds is awesome. It gets your blood flowing.


----------



## Jim (Sep 4, 2014)

Loved rabbit hunting in the past. We used to go with a guide up in Maine who would provide snow shoes and the beagles.

Good times!


----------



## JMichael (Sep 5, 2014)

Started rabbit hunting with beagles when I was about 8-9 (1960ish) and have gone countless times over the years. My grandfather use to raise and train dogs for sale/trade. All of the grandsons were his field testers. :lol: Always loved hearing the dogs running a rabbit but there is no comparison when it comes to hearing them run a swamp rabbit through the big woods. Haven't been in about 10 years now since one of my lifelong friends has had a stroke and sold off all his dogs.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 5, 2014)

Love rabbit hunting with beagles. I go maybe 5 or 6 times a year with some buddies that are hardcore rabbit hunters....that is all they do and they do it every weekend from the time the season comes in until the time it goes out. I take my 1100 .410 that was passed down to me from my maternal grandfather that passed away before I was born. I am glad that I don't reserve that gun for the mantel and instead put it to use. I think that is the way he would have wanted it and knocking down a rabbit with that little automatic firecracker always gives me a feeling of being connected to the man I never met.


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 14, 2014)

When I started hunting it was rabbits. Went all the time with my neighbor. He has a huge pack of beagles. Been in it for 40 plus years. Has his own akc bloodline. I love hearing a pack of dogs running something


----------



## Blue Dawg (Oct 17, 2014)

bump


----------

